# SW Peanut Bunker.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

A little photo, a little foil.








Molded Resin body and Micarta lip. SS Screw eyes, awaiting hooks.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice job Husky, you've brought together several procedures to make one solid, natural looking little lure. I also like the micarta lip ,forefront of lure technology. 

Douglas


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Rowhunter said:


> Nice job Husky, you've brought together several procedures to make one solid, natural looking little lure. I also like the micarta lip ,forefront of lure technology.
> 
> Douglas


Hey Douglas, 


I like the Micarta lips as they're so thin and strong. They're very easy to shape. 

I found a new Top Coat, that I really like. It's a waterborne urethane, made by Target coatings. It's called Superclear 9000. $20 per quart. 2 hr recoat and water clean up. Dries as clear as water!
http://www.targetcoatings.com/oxford-super-clear.html


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Husky, if that plug were about 12" long, I'd find a way to sneak in to your house at night and "borrow" it for some "testing"  There have been some large schools of adult bunker up here in the summer months. (At least until the siene boats show up.) It's made for some exciting fishing.

Is that Micarta plastic laminate for the lip?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

HUSKY great looking bait love the shape.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

plugman said:


> Husky, if that plug were about 12" long, I'd find a way to sneak in to your house at night and "borrow" it for some "testing"  There have been some large schools of adult bunker up here in the summer months. (At least until the siene boats show up.) It's made for some exciting fishing.
> 
> Is that Micarta plastic laminate for the lip?


It's micarta circuit board. I got it from McM. 2' x 2' for cheap money.

Here's an early, 2.5 oz. 6" version.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Husky those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know alot of freshwater fish that would love to have their way with that!!!!!!!

That photo finish and foil looks so real! Fantastic!

John


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> Wow Husky those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know alot of freshwater fish that would love to have their way with that!!!!!!!
> 
> That photo finish and foil looks so real! Fantastic!
> 
> John


Thanks John.
If memory serves, I believe you may have a couple of those bodies! When you're back in 'Building Mode", you may want to weave your magic on them.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I am embarressed Mike. I got you box and had not opened it yet. I just ran down and did. That is the perfect size . What type of resin is that? I will be tinkering with those bodies tonight. 

John


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> I am embarressed Mike. I got you box and had not opened it yet. I just ran down and did. That is the perfect size . What type of resin is that? I will be tinkering with those bodies tonight.
> 
> John


Hey John, 

Enjoy the belated Christmas gift, my friend. They'll need some cleaning up, but I have faith that you'll do them proud! 

US Composite resin with MB's although Dascar's seems to be the same. I know you Buckeyes resist dealing with Michigan folks, but the deal is good!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike how come they are not purple like the microballoons that I use? The bodies are white.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very sharp bait, Mike. I like the eyes on it too. I seem to get hits more on baits with red eyes for some reason.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> Mike how come they are not purple like the microballoons that I use? The bodies are white.


The 3m Micro balloons that I get from US Composites are white. Look under "Fillers" @ their site. Which ones do you use? 
Those bodies are 55&#37; resin/45% MB's, BTW.
Thanks Vince. They're from the local Art store. Every day flat sided thingies.


----------

